# November Presentation



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

In those temperatures you could with care, remove a suitable comb with bees to put in an observation hive for a day. You would want to push the remaining combs together so there is not a gap in the hive, then open the gap again when you replace the comb the next day.

The bigger question in my view, is what will the temperature be in the room you are doing your presentation. You need it warm enough so the bees will not be trying to cluster and look rather boring, but you want them active so people can see them doing their thing, and look into brood cells etc. (if you have available brood).


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I did one in January with just a frame of capped comb and some bees. Most people really want to see the queen when you take an observation hive, but I wouldn't risk that in late Nov in Indiana. (I'd do it in a heartbeat here in coastal VA with one of my small nucs though)


----------

